# Found in sewer



## Bill

What was the strangest thing you ever removed from a sewer line?
Me? We pulled out 9 pair of G-String panties. The woman was about 65 years old and had 2 nieces living with her. She had a coniption fit when she saw them!


----------



## Ron

A full can of beer, cable and blades running an orangeburg pipe, could not get past this one spot, backhoe dug up the spot, cut the line and there is was, no one wanted to drink it, that's for sure.


----------



## user4

Does a vent stack count?

I pulled an 8' 2X4 out of a vent stack of the ADA building in Chicago rodding from the roof. the building is 27 stories tall, and I snagged it in the last crossover, which was thirty feet down. 

I also cut out a section of vent stack in that same building on the tenth floor to remove a four foot long piece of 1-1/4 black steel pipe that had been in there since the building was built in the sixties.

Something tells me the plumbers on that job didn't get along well with others during construction.


----------



## threaderman

One that sticks out was a squirrel which had gotten stuck in a bldg. sewer.The thing was hairless and bloated.When I first dug it up I was like what the hell,I saw the busted fitting and saw claws and my first instinct was that it was a baby gator.It was the first sewer I repaired after moving to Florida,guess I had gator on the brain,they're all over the place.


----------



## 22rifle

so many condoms balled up it back spun the malco hand crank machine and hurt my hand like crazy. ho was... sputtering...


----------



## Song Dog

I have had a squirrel tangled up in my cable before. I have found rats, squirrels, and a rabbit (no cap on clean out, he must have fell in).
I found a bunch of condoms at the interance of the setic tank. I had THE MOM at the tank when I pulled the lid.:laughing::laughing: It was a priceless look. She had a teenage boy at the time. It was kinda uncomfortable feeling there for a second. Really didn't know what to say except, "Yep, theres the problem".

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## gear junkie

Condoms for me too but the couple didn't use condoms and the husband just came home from a monthlong business trip. Talk about akward silence when they saw that.


----------



## 22rifle

gear junkie said:


> Condoms for me too but the couple didn't use condoms and the husband just came home from a monthlong business trip. Talk about akward silence when they saw that.


Best take the check straight to their bank and cash it in situations like that huh?


----------



## DMG76

Just today i got a call for a smell in the garage. Customer had an open vent in the garage for the combo sewer/storm line. Told him that is where the smell is coming from. He said that hasnt had a lid for acouple yrs and never had a smell before from there. SO i told him lets jet the line to clean it. After a few mins of jetting and not being able to get thru the trap, i saw something that looked like a wire in the trap. I reached down to get the wire and found out it was the tail of a huge sewer rat  

After that i was able to get the jet hose thru the trap :thumbsup:


----------



## Cal

Had rottens , condoms ,panties , tampons etc ,,,, 
WORST was a BIG vibrator that was from an apartment complex that had gotten wedged in the line in the street . HILARIOUS !!! Still worked ,,,, not that anyone took it home ,,, but we HAD to know !!

Cal


----------



## Bill

Cal said:


> Had rottens , condoms ,panties , tampons etc ,,,,
> WORST was a BIG vibrator that was from an apartment complex that had gotten wedged in the line in the street . HILARIOUS !!! Still worked ,,,, not that anyone took it home ,,, but we HAD to know !!
> 
> Cal


Energizers?


----------



## Herk

I've pulled Kentucky Fried Chicken out of a toilet, as well as giant belt buckles. I've seen dental floss accumulate in a drain until it plugged.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I just pulled roots from the toilet with my general auger, going in fully extended through the trap this afternoon, customer was standing right there also.

I have to say, tampons and condoms and the women that are home are never at fault, it is always the maid or the nanny fault:no:


----------



## service guy

It wasn't me!


----------



## Plumberman

Half a rat.... A skoal can out of a wall hung toliet along with dirty boxers to go along with it in a Target mens bathroom. Can was half full.... and so were the drawers. a 1 1/2 dwv 90 that fell off a condesate line into the 4" main vent stack on top of a restraunt. And a cooking thermometer.....


----------



## jeffc

I've pulled 2" ABS fittings out of 3" drain lines 6-12 mths after the house was built. It usually involves cutting into a full drain pipe near a san tee and fishing the fitting out with hands or in one case a 10' stick of 1'' copper pipe


----------



## Ron

I've pulled a 10' section of 3" out of a 20' section of 4" ABS once, while cleaning out the line could not figure out why it was real tight in one area but not the other, dug it up and sure enough, cut into the line to find the problem. I takes some brains to make that mistake.


----------



## 22rifle

How about this? Underwear clogging up the toilet. You dig it out and the HO stammers that they used to keep a stack of underwear on the back of the toilet and one must have fallen in.

BULL! They crapped themselves and were cleaning it out and it got away from them. The sh** stains on the underwear told the true story.

Had it happen several times.


----------



## Bill

Had one that the toilet would flush fine, untill you dumped and wiped. Then it would back up. Found a pen in the toidy!

Another I pulled out a scuba diver GI Joe action figure


----------



## A Good Plumber

A softball.........It was almost exactly the same diameter as the ID of 4" clay pipe. As you guys know older clay piping came in 5' sections and because each joint does not always line up inside at each hub, the ball got stuck. I slammed the camera into the ball and pushed it to the next joint..then the next ..the next..and so on till it dropped into the 12" main in the street. Waste treatments problem now.:laughing::laughing::whistling2:

The home owner, a Plumber friend of mine, said he remembered placing the ball on top of a cleanout riser because he didn't have a cleanout plug and he didn't want his small dog to climb into it.:no: 

I might have had a better story if I had seen his dog at the end of my camera:laughing:


----------



## Bill

A Good Plumber said:


> I might have had a better story if I had seen his dog at the end of my camera:laughing:


i dont believe youd a wanted to see that, neither would he:blink:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber

I have pulled pens out.

I have pulled cups out, and half of water bottle.

A tube of clean and clear.

A candle and glass holder

sea shells in a $2000 1 piece.

and to top them all, an office building called, they said they had three plumbers come to service this toilet, I showed up, cleared it, did a toilet paper test, flushed fine, then didn't, pulled the toilet located a bent credit card in it, along with an employees name on it :laughing::laughing: gotcha ya:thumbsup:


----------



## A Good Plumber

:laughing:I'm pretty sure I found Splinter in there once:laughing:


----------



## threaderman

Yogurt containers,combs,cassette tapes,pagers,false-teeth.....


----------



## Bill

A Good Plumber said:


> :laughing:I'm pretty sure I found Splinter in there once:laughing:


Oh no! Now we know where he came from:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman

A Good Plumber said:


> :laughing:I'm pretty sure I found Splinter in there once:laughing:


:w00t:


----------



## 22rifle

USP45 said:


> Oh no! Now we know where he came from:laughing:


ROFLOL

I been seeing this post and just now figured out what you guys were talking about. Splinter "The Turd".


----------



## Bill

22rifle said:


> ROFLOL
> 
> I been seeing this post and just now figured out what you guys were talking about. Splinter "The Turd".


You aint forgot our friend "Splinter" now, have you?


----------



## 22rifle

USP45 said:


> You aint forgot our friend "Splinter" now, have you?


Yeah, actually I had flushed him from my mind.


----------



## Nathan

Hey Guys,

Just catching up on some posts. Let's try to follow our Posting Rules here and respect everyone. Let's drop the name calling and such. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bill

Sorry, got a little out of hand.


----------



## 22rifle

Nathan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just catching up on some posts. Let's try to follow our Posting Rules here and respect everyone. Let's drop the name calling and such.
> 
> Thanks.


You are right. Sorry man.


----------



## Marlin

We were doing a rough in on a remodel and the GC called another plumber for some reason to fix a slow main line. They ended up digging up the line about 40ft from the house and pulling out bricks. Figure that one out. They must have been in that line since the day it was installed.


----------



## younger-plumber

lol. deff lots of man-sheaths! hahahaha. and on one sewer job we snaked about 10 -15 pair of granny panties out of a six inch terra cotta pipe! haha.


----------



## ThePlumber657

I once took a corn on the cob with a condom on it. Though the lady was a grandma with her 16 yr old grand daughter living with her. The only thing you can say if , yup here's the problem. Though I am not sure who it is that is more embarassed. Them or us.


----------



## M5Plumb

I had a customer once ask, "can you retrieve the dentures, we don't wanna lose them ya know, they're so expensive, my husband will still use em..."


I gave them 2 options, on I can pull the toilet and hope to retrieve, that will cost ***, or I can run the closet auger, that will be ***. Run the auger she says, it's cheaper. Hmmm I think to myself. Okay then.:no:



threaderman said:


> Yogurt containers,combs,cassette tapes,pagers,false-teeth.....


----------



## 1plumb4uall

I got a call the sewer to house wouldn't work i looked around and they had a whole house lift station in the front yard. I pulled the man hole cover and wa la about 5 condoms floating on top. The husband was right there looking I explained you shouldnt put those in there, He replyed in an angry voice i don't use them. I said oops. I put the lid back on he payed me a service call and didn't want me to fix it.
3 weeks later i get a call from a Lawyer representing the wife he wanted to know if it was possable that the condoms (intackt) could have backed up through the pump and check valve. I told him unless the pipe is broken i couldn't imagine how they would work there way back through the check valve and pump and be intack.


----------



## GREENPLUM

1plumb4uall said:


> I got a call the sewer to house wouldn't work i looked around and they had a whole house lift station in the front yard. I pulled the man hole cover and wa la about 5 condoms floating on top. The husband was right there looking I explained you shouldnt put those in there, He replyed in an angry voice i don't use them. I said oops. I put the lid back on he payed me a service call and didn't want me to fix it.
> 3 weeks later i get a call from a Lawyer representing the wife he wanted to know if it was possable that the condoms (intackt) could have backed up through the pump and check valve. I told him unless the pipe is broken i couldn't imagine how they would work there way back through the check valve and pump and be intack.


 
Never heard that one before :whistling2: the lawyer is a new addition to the story :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber

She was obviously honing her balloon animal making skills. The reservior tip makes a great giraffe nose.


----------



## retired rooter

didnt we have this subject come up a while back/? someone, combined all the things pulled out and it was mind boggleing I mean some really unusual stuff maybe some one can retrieve it ??? (ANOTHER THOUGHT) I also pulled some condoms from a septic system yrs back ,the hubby said in a high pitched voice "I never used those") anyway a few months later I saw his name in back of paper in the obit. He was an older fellow and I never heard what caused his death.Since then I alway try to hide stuff like that


----------



## RealLivePlumber

If we take it out a sewer, we lay it on the curb.:thumbsup:


----------



## CSP Drain

A bunch of letters. Some were readable and they were definitely not from the wife. I assumed someone was covering something up. Too bad it wasn't a celebrity, I could have made trillions.


----------



## plumbear

46 spoons. There were probably more, but I got all I could. I got them with a piece of 1/2" copper hammered flat at the end and bent into a hook.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape

gear junkie said:


> Condoms for me too but the couple didn't use condoms and the husband just came home from a monthlong business trip. Talk about akward silence when they saw that.


HAHAHA :thumbup:

Bet she had A LOT of explaining to do :whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor

Condoms, other plumbers cables, a block of wood, a bullfrog (yeah, nasty), an 1 1/4 cable that had the remains of a kitten on it (this was at the animal control shelter), pajamas, panties, a tee shirt and ROOTS.


----------



## affordabledrain

lets see.
vasoline jar ( the big one) in a toilet.
3 beach towels. in a toilet
1 pair of baby shoes. in a toilet
a head of cabbage in a toilet

these are within the last month. from the same customer :thumbup:


----------



## oldkado

toy brontosaurus. the shape of the neck/back/tail perfectly fits! its like the thing was cast in the toilet trap.


----------



## RW Plumbing

Lets see, A full container of bubbles, many condoms, animals of course. The worse was a 2 foot section of rain gutter. I was 90' in a main drain in an older part of milwaukee(combined storm and sanitary). It took 2 hours to pull that cable back. The customer almost fainted when she saw the bill until I showed her the rain gutter.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB

the play-dough lid created a check valve i stick my auger in feel nothing flush and it floods I was amazed as i vigorously augured to no avail i had to lift it boy was i pissed when i saw how delicately it was balanced it spun like it had ball bearings


----------



## Kevan

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> the play-dough lid created a check valve i stick my auger in feel nothing flush and it floods I was amazed as i vigorously augured to no avail i had to lift it boy was i pissed when i saw how delicately it was balanced it spun like it had ball bearings


I saw a lady's compact do that. But the toughest I've seen in a w.c. was an aluminum Coke can stomped flat (top to bottom). It didn't spin or do anything else. I had to tear that sucker out piece by piece.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

ian said:


> mcdonalds happy meal toy i recovered from a restaurant wc a month ago


 
I can smell that from here.........:laughing:


----------



## speerk

Removed a cell phone from a toilet at a gas station.
"Can you here me now? "
had the coke can in the toilet also at a school, used my torch to melt it out.


----------



## falloutman22

*I do or I Don't*

*I was augering a main line through the closet flange on a slab house, if any one has done one of these they know there is a special trick to making the drop at the tee. Any ways after ten minutes of fighting the rusty cast iron tee, I made the drop, the lady insisted i uses the retrieving bit, or corkscrew as some might call it. After hitting the blockage of baby wipes I pulled the cable back to discover a diamond wedding ring had made its way on to the retriever, The HO insisted it wasn't hers because she had only lived there for two months. She wanted me to keep it but i told her only after she attempted to find out if the old HO had lost it. No one claimed it so she gave it to me a week later. It pawned for 2500 dollars after getting it steam cleand and polished. Need less to say I sent her a check for the cost of the augering as a thank you.*


----------



## AssTyme

falloutman22 said:


> *the lady insisted i uses the retrieving bit, or corkscrew as some might call it. *




Why would she do this :confused1:


----------



## Richard Hilliard

I pulled a set of false teeth once.Lady said she had to go real bad and then had to vomit.She spread her legs and out came her teeth and she flushed before she could retreive them.

The oddest ,pulled condoms out of the drain. Wife is fixed and hubby is playing around.Not a good scene.


----------



## Kentheplumber

I was clearing a building drain through the basement closet flange. As I was pulling the line back I saw a something kinda hop up out of the pipe and fall back in. I looked in closer and saw a frog crawling up the pipe. He had his legs spread across the diameter of the pipe straddeling the spinning 3/4" cable, staring up at me like, " GET ME THE F**K OUT OF HERE!!!". I couldnt believe it. I stopped the cable, reached in, grabbed him and showed him to the H.O. who was standing right there.
He said, " Oh yeah I threw that down the toilet yesterday," like no problem. I told him thats why his line was backed up. The little guy was down there stacking up turds like a dam as pay back for flushing him. Shortly after I pulled out a butt load of baby wipes. " theres yer problem"


----------



## affordabledrain

pulled out a complete out fit to day.

shirt
pants
underwear
socks.

between the 2 toilets in this one house :whistling2:

I didn't even ask the home owner why.


----------



## Dun' Right

False teeth, guy was having a heart attack, went to puke in the toilet and passed out. They found him almost dead lying in the bathroom. Next day the toilet wouldn't work. 

Condoms in a church sewer. 

Cell phones

I once pulled back an intact toilet brush out of a mop sink ptrap at a restraunt. 

towels

silverware

Had a call that everything was backing up at a bbq joint one time, suspected it was the main drain but the toilet's flushed fine... All the floor sinks in the kitchen were full of standing water. I wet vac'd one of them and found corn on the cobs, ribs (uneaten, bones with meat on them), piles of meat, whole pickles, basically a bbq buffet down every floor sink. 
Floor sink is as good as a trash can I guess.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Kentheplumber said:


> I was clearing a building drain through the basement closet flange. As I was pulling the line back I saw a something kinda hop up out of the pipe and fall back in. I looked in closer and saw a frog crawling up the pipe. He had his legs spread across the diameter of the pipe straddeling the spinning 3/4" cable, staring up at me like, " GET ME THE F**K OUT OF HERE!!!". I couldnt believe it. I stopped the cable, reached in, grabbed him and showed him to the H.O. who was standing right there.
> He said, " Oh yeah I threw that down the toilet yesterday," like no problem. I told him thats why his line was backed up. The little guy was down there stacking up turds like a dam as pay back for flushing him. Shortly after I pulled out a butt load of baby wipes. " theres yer problem"


Several years ago my wife wakes me from a sound sleep one morning with one of those, "you are hereby immediately summoned to creature control" urgencies. I walk into the bathroom, look into the toilet and see a fairly large frog staring back at me. I thought it was funny, ... she did not. I'm on a septic system and I still have no idea how he got in there.


----------



## john_mccormack

*Cell phone*

My brother and I got a call for a clogged toilet when I was working with him on Nantucket. We went to the small business that requested the plumber, were told that one of the workers flushed a cell phone down the toilet and now it is backed up. In short order we get the phone out of the toilet, which is brimming with waste. We ziplock-bagged the phone to return it to her. What I always wanted to know is: why, when everyone knows the toilet is clogged, do office people continue to use it? :huh:


----------



## Airgap

john_mccormack said:


> My brother and I got a call for a clogged toilet when I was working with him on Nantucket. We went to the small business that requested the plumber, were told that one of the workers flushed a cell phone down the toilet and now it is backed up. In short order we get the phone out of the toilet, which is brimming with waste. We ziplock-bagged the phone to return it to her. What I always wanted to know is: why, when everyone knows the toilet is clogged, do office people continue to use it? :huh:


Because they don't give a crap(they do, literally)....

They're not going to unstop it...they don't care.....:furious:


----------



## affordabledrain

john_mccormack said:


> My brother and I got a call for a clogged toilet when I was working with him on Nantucket. We went to the small business that requested the plumber, were told that one of the workers flushed a cell phone down the toilet and now it is backed up. In short order we get the phone out of the toilet, which is brimming with waste. We ziplock-bagged the phone to return it to her. What I always wanted to know is: why, when everyone knows the toilet is clogged, do office people continue to use it? :huh:



The office people knew they did not have to dig the phone out. They figured since there was all ready poo in the toilet a little more won't hurt


----------



## 1703

Men's room toilet, eat-em-up fish joint:


----------



## 1703

I may have put this up here before- can't remember.

Found this in a sump pump discharge line:


----------



## 422 plumber

Colgar said:


> Men's room toilet, eat-em-up fish joint:


Is that the Red Lobster? I just changed a water heater there a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Protech

Roof vent. Fairly common.



smellslike$tome said:


> Several years ago my wife wakes me from a sound sleep one morning with one of those, "you are hereby immediately summoned to creature control" urgencies. I walk into the bathroom, look into the toilet and see a fairly large frog staring back at me. I thought it was funny, ... she did not. * I'm on a septic system and I still have no idea how he got in there*.


----------



## 1703

jjbex said:


> Is that the Red Lobster? I just changed a water heater there a couple weeks ago.


Nope. Long John Silvers.

You can thank me (or kill me) later for the heater.

Found a bad gas valve on a friday night- told manager to change heater rather than replace. 

Shoulda done both at once. :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap

My night....


----------



## plumbpro

looks good, how'd it taste. :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

Kinda like a liverworst and cheese sandwich.....


----------



## 422 plumber

Airgap said:


> Kinda like a liverworst and cheese sandwich.....


_I've had this taste in my mouth before!
_


----------



## lucius

comdons,toys,clothes,rats,iguanas,frogs,underwear,ca_ns,_


----------



## Andrewatch

Found a bong stuck in a toilet, a bird at the base of a stack and a cell phone in the sewer


----------



## Andrewatch

Here is the phone and some fun roots we pulled back from the same sewer


----------



## chuckscott

I pulled out parts of a turtle from a sewage lagoon overflow. The operator there is known to take the live ones an put them into a 5 gallon bucket of fresh water for a couple of week, after which he makes soup. The guy lives alone and nobody eats dinner at his trailer.


----------



## 5star

Pulled out an entire set of woman's clothes ( shorts socks panties & shirt ). Seems the husband was cheating and the wife returned early. Girlfriend bailed out the window left her clothes behind. Husband thought it was a good place to dispose of the evidence. Very uncomfortable situation explaining to the happy couple the cause of the blockage. They are no longer together.


----------



## plumbpro

The first pic is my first stop today. Tried to get it with my general auger, but it just wouldn't grab. So I pulled the toilet and had to fish it out with a mirror and a coat hangar. 
The second and third pics are roots I pulled from a sewer today. The one hanging in the tree is roughly 3' long. The biggest cutter I could get in the line was an 1 1/4 because the cleanout was a tee 3' deep with a piece of broken pipe to start with. I recommended a sewer replacement because the cleanout comes through a slab that has settled and the settling has pushed the riser down breaking the tee. The roots were pretty close to the connection to the main.


----------



## DIZ

My buddy pulled an ass dildo out of a toilet once, I think he still has it. This was before he was a plumber though....hmm?


----------



## Lifer

Friday afternoon .. the secretary gave me a work order to go to the doctor's office and retrieve a fork...

I showed up there and the doc. says's " everyone always says not to sit .. and eat but i was in a hurry and was doing fine , until i wiped and jab myself in the rear with the fork and dropped it .."

tried to get it with the Auger but to no avail.. had to pull the toilet and there it was .. he came around the corner just as i turned it over and I said there's yer Problem... asked if the was done with it .. he smiled and said yup ..


----------



## 422 plumber

Lifer said:


> Friday afternoon .. the secretary gave me a work order to go to the doctor's office and retrieve a fork...
> 
> I showed up there and the doc. says's " everyone always says not to sit .. and eat but i was in a hurry and was doing fine , until i wiped and jab myself in the rear with the fork and dropped it .."
> 
> 
> 
> tried to get it with the Auger but to no avail.. had to pull the toilet and there it was .. he came around the corner just as i turned it over and I said there's yer Problem... asked if the was done with it .. he smiled and said yup ..


Of all people, a freaking doctor! No wonder hospitals are a breeding ground for MRSA! If a doc eats on the crapper, it means he isn't concerned with his own cleanliness, let alone yours.


----------



## gusty60

DIZ said:


> My buddy pulled an ass dildo out of a toilet once, I think he still has it. This was before he was a plumber though....hmm?


 WHY did he keep it?:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing

gusty60 said:


> WHY did he keep it?:laughing:


I second that notion. I would have to take a shower in bleach if I pulled that out of a toilet.


----------



## ianclapham

mmmmmmmmmmmm mc donalds


----------



## Eric

Quick list off the top of my head includes...

drink box straws,
roots,
condoms,
glass crack pipe- landlord wanted it so he could confront the tennant, I wasn't sticking around for that one; he didn't even know what it was, I had to splain it to him;
small action figures,
toilet brushes,
pager from a doctor's office, with the #stamped on the belt clip... The office girl was beat red in the face when I brought it to the front reception desk,


----------



## plumbpro

Pulled this out of a toilet the other day, it appears to be a submarine.


----------



## Will

Best I've ever found was a Salamander I saw with a camera in a a drain going to a grease trap. My boss didn't belive me so he came by to look and we both laugh as arses off. Poor sucker got jetted 5 minutes later:laughing:


----------



## U666A

Fount about 20 lengths of copper pipe assorted sizes in a 10" chilled water line. Apparently they went on strike and wanted to hide the copper so as it didn't get stolen while they were gone. Went back to work and had plumb forgot. Buttoned up the line and fired ip the system. About 10 years later, we were tying into cws and cwr lines for an expansion and my foreman (who did the original job) stArted laughing "that's where that went!"


----------



## Nayman's Drain

Colgar said:


> I may have put this up here before- can't remember.
> 
> Found this in a sump pump discharge line:


What is it?


----------



## Nayman's Drain

A couple of weeks ago, was called to a rental place. City had done a video, and noticed a length of something or other. The couldn't ident it. They also managed to pull it up close to the CO.
I opened it up, and thought that it sure looked like rebar. Snagged it 1" from the end with w rope, and tried to bring it out of the CO, no such luck.
I had to break the cement, and I cut out a 4foot chunk of ABS, then fished the rope & pulled. And pulled. And pulled some more.
A 20 foot length of rebar that,I believe, someone used to clear a blockage at some point before. All in all, it was a nice payday for me that day.:thumbup:


----------



## PAplumberTyler

Last week I found 10 foot of a main line snake in a 4" pipe in the basement on top of that ther was a three house trap system in the basment.


----------



## Plumberman

Good to see an old post still getting bumped, can't believe it's been two years since I've been around, time flies! Recently on a new build in town the concrete finishers knocked a set 4" floor drain off the pipe and managed to completely fill the combo with concrete and then didn't tell anyone. We found it on top out, bad part was the main was around 6 ft under select fill. Long story short they paid a chunk on back charge.


----------



## Airgap

plumbpro said:


> Pulled this out of a toilet the other day, it appears to be a submarine.


I bet you never even considered what the sailors on that sub were thinking when you were crankin on them with that auger....


----------



## PrecisionPlumb

found drains full of concrete after the contractor didnt pay some sheetrockers. and the city replaced there line and didnt tie in the sewer to an apt. above a garage where the son lived. took 3 years of the sewer soaking the ground to back all the way 80' to the apt. and 10' high but when it did I ran a camera and found the cities mistake. and removed 4 trashbags full of condoms. Hes parents about beat him to death in front of me


----------



## U666A

Plumberman said:


> Good to see an old post still getting bumped, can't believe it's been two years since I've been around, time flies! Recently on a new build in town the concrete finishers knocked a set 4" floor drain off the pipe and managed to completely fill the combo with concrete and then didn't tell anyone. We found it on top out, bad part was the main was around 6 ft under select fill. Long story short they paid a chunk on back charge.


Heard about a tapes up grate caving in on a scupper drain caving in while concrete guys were pouring an elevator shaft. It was supposed to be a 13m pour and they started to get confused when they empire the second truck. Rumor has it repair was over $100,000


----------



## Mpls Jay

younger-plumber said:


> lol. deff lots of man-sheaths! hahahaha. and on one sewer job we snaked about 10 -15 pair of granny panties out of a six inch terra cotta pipe! haha.



Out of a tub drain I pulled back from the main, a pair of panties that were 
MASSIVE....The h.o. ran up to see why I was laughing so hard and,thank god, did not know where they came from.:whistling2: 

From a sewer I yanked out what I thought was a pretty big ball of roots...
It was made out of dental floss!

A few fresh,large rats from various jobs.


----------



## 422 plumber

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Heard about a tapes up grate caving in on a scupper drain caving in while concrete guys were pouring an elevator shaft. It was supposed to be a 13m pour and they started to get confused when they empire the second truck. Rumor has it repair was over $100,000


In some areas by me, near Joliet, IL. Tape is not acceptable over drains and grates. A wafer cap has to be glued in, just for that reason, or a dollar plug if cast iron.


----------



## Pipe Art

Couple years ago at a commercial bldg. the sewer backed up but we couldn't open it, so we located where the problem was with camera. Busted up the floor dug down through 6' of backfilled garbage only to hit another concrete floor, that when the building burned down years ago they pushed the fire damaged bldg. in the basement and poured new floor over it. While doing so they neglected to put the cleanout plug back in. When I reached into the pipe to clean it out besides all the crap that settled in the pipe over the years, there was about 6 dozen lids to orange juice jugs the tenant upstairs had been flushing down the toilet too.


----------

